# طلب دراسه جدوى



## م.احمد السيد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
لو سمحتوا اريد مساعده فى دراسه جدوى لصناه الاكواب والاطباق البلاستيك ولو فى حد ممكن يدانى على شركات استيراد لهذه الماكينه فى مصر فجزاه الله كل خير


----------

